# Amytriptilene-Bad Anxiety



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

I was prescribed Amytripteline (Probably spelt wrong) about 1 1/2 yeras ago for IBS after a series of hospital tests. After my honeymoon in july I was so well with my tummy that when I cam back and i ran out of the tablets I thought to myself I don't need these and didn't bother to get a re-presciption. Since then I have been very ill with one thing after another and finally last week it all came to a head when I thought I was having a nervous breakdown, and I found out it was the tablets because I had come off them. The doctors never warned me, and if I hadn't found this out god knows what would of happended as I felt suicidle, the worrying thing being I back on them now and how do I get off them?


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

JGeorge, to be honest I have quit many meds "cold turkey" without problems. The one exception was Xanax, and like you I didn't think I was going to survive. I no longer take any meds and get by with Mike's tapes. You should have been warned verbally not to just stop any of the psychmeds. What you have to do is lower the dosage over a longer period of time until you're down to a low dosage, then you can stop taking the med with minimal side effects. Some meds can be stopped "cold turkey" and some can't, we all respond differently. Good luck, Norb


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

ok that drug sounds really familiar to me... I think that's one of the ones my doctor put me on too... except it made my symptoms worse... had worse pains and such, so I quit taking it... after hearing about your problems getting off of it, I'm glad that I'm not still on it.... good luck with getting off of it without the bad effects!


----------

